# How to be a good boarder



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

It certainly sounds like you've had quite the experience with some special people!


----------



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

AMEN to this! You hit the nail on the head. We are really reasonably priced for board and I love our boarders, so I will do favors sometimes, but it seems they always expect me to go above and beyond for nothing. One of my boarders asks me about her horses poop ALL the time. It's one thing if he's in, but she's asks when he's been out for days. Sorry but I don't search the field to see how your horses is pooping. 

Also it seems that people just can't pick up after themselves. It's so annoying because I work really hard to keep everything neat and tidy. 

Overall I really like my boarders, and I don't have any huge complaints, but once and awhile it's just like are you kidding me?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL I have one of those poop ladies too! What set me off today is I have a lady who got all butthurt because I moved her horse over a stall because he was fighting really bad with the horse he was next to and they were tearing apart my stalls! I'm like in the rules it states that I reserve the right to move a horse to minimize wear and tear on my facility.


----------



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

HAHA people are just crazy. Horse people seem to be the craziest of all. We've had to do that too, but luckily the boarder didn't care. We have this one lady who just can't pick up after herself. Everyday she is out I go out after and I find something she has left out. I just don't get why it's so hard to just put everything away and pick up poop. She is getting a little better though. 

I showed your list to me my mom. She LOVED it lol.


----------



## Catalyst (Aug 12, 2008)

You forgot one - pay your board ON TIME!


----------



## anna13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Haha that's a good list.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

OH YEA! I forgot about that one.. I have those people too... I don't care if your on vacation! Mail the dang check! Before I go on vacation and not feed your horse.. P


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

What really really bugs me is I have the cleanest, horse safe facility in the county (and one of the cheapest) and they look at me like its my fault their horse has a stupid scratch! WTF and its usually the people who have $5 old nags they got at the kill auction that get into everything that expect the red carpet and Caesar's palace for a $1. This aint dollar general people! Get over youself!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> What really really bugs me is I have the cleanest, horse safe facility in the county (and one of the cheapest) and they look at me like its my fault their horse has a stupid scratch!


I know plenty of people like that too. My BO is like, "Here, put this on the scratch and leave me alone. If it happens again it's in the tact home. Oh, and if the horse is hurt too bad for this stuff, vet number is in there too."


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Sometimes I wish I had boarders so I could gripe at them for the mess I make in my own barn... lol.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> Sometimes I wish I had boarders so I could gripe at them for the mess I make in my own barn... lol.


LOL! That cracked me up! :lol:


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Fine them! They won't pick up after their horse in certain areas, tell them it is unhealthy and if you have sufficient proof they're subject to a small fine.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow this in angry mob!! It's funny reading it from the other side. We have two others who at the barn where I board who complain about every little thing. The BO had to call me a few weeks ago to tell me that my horse had a 1' long scratch on his butt. When I told her to just put some boo boo cream on it and thanked her for calling, she was SOOO happy. I never realized how much the hypochondriacs drive her, and apparently all of you, nuts!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Being a barn owner is ROUGH. Horse people are NUTS.I hope I wasn't ever that neurotic.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

See, I feel as though I have always followed the above listed rules as a boarder, and I had a CRAZY BO once. She stole a halter from me - I proved it. It was nuts. It was just a nylon halter, nothing fancy - but, boy, did she ever want it.

o.0

In all honesty, I've had more problems with other boarders than I have with BOs though. Horse people can be NUTS sometimes.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

Bravo! Well said..


----------



## Catalyst (Aug 12, 2008)

Horses are going to be... well, horses! There was a boarder at my old barn that would freak out if her gray arab had a scratch, nick, or patch of hair missing. It's not the end of the world. Horses are going to roughhouse. They're going to get bruises and scratches and cuts every now and then. BO's don't deserve to be hounded every moment because of it.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Or, when they expect you to treat their horse like it's royalty - even at the expense of the others there. Ex: I had a boarder bitching because his horse was isolated from the others for a while, even after I had explained that his horse had attacked one of my foals, and he was just going to have to stay out for a while. He was still bitching that his horse should be in with the baby because he 'liked to see them together'. I evicted him that month.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Qtswede said:


> Or, when they expect you to treat their horse like it's royalty - even at the expense of the others there. Ex: I had a boarder bitching because his horse was isolated from the others for a while, even after I had explained that his horse had attacked one of my foals, and he was just going to have to stay out for a while. He was still bitching that his horse should be in with the baby because he 'liked to see them together'. I evicted him that month.


Some people make me wonder.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ One of the reasons I enjoy physiology.


Oh, and I think I remember your story about the crazy BO, Leahkathleen. It was so nutish I STILL have it stuck in my mind... :shock:


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

:lol: Some people are 'out there', on _both_ sides of this issue.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

starlinestables said:


> - Teach your horse manners. Your horse should be able to go from it's stall to a pasture and back with no issues. This also includes standing for the farrier and standing in the cross ties.
> 
> - You say your horse won't allow things over his head, will freak out if I clean his stall while I'm in there ect.. This will have to happen at ANY boarding facility you go to.. IT IS YOUR RESPONSIBILITY TO FIX THIS or I will do it and charge you for that training.
> 
> - No we don't pick your horse over with a fine toothed come every hour and remember that your horse will still manage to kill himself in a concrete box while wrapped from head to toe in bubble wrap! Its NOT OUR FAULT.


As a BO, I need to disagree with a couple of things here.

Not all horses will cross tie. Some have a deep fear of being confined. We have straight ties and cross ties in the barn and hitching posts outside.

Unless 100% necessary (staying in for a show, ill, etc) I do NOT clean stalls with the horses in them. I view the stall as their personal space and I respect that. We also do not allow grooming or tacking in the stalls.

I do tend to notice cuts, scrapes, etc before a boarder does. I ask each boarder what they want to be called on. Minor issues - most trust me to treat and leave them a note or shoot them an e-mail.

Being a BO is a very, very tough thing. Right up there with daycare for human children. I do have an issue with late board. Our policy states if board is going to be late, they must VERBALLY contact us prior to the due date. We allow two days a month to pay board. The boarder picks the day themselves so when board is late and we are not contacted, it leaves us frustrated and after a while rather ticked off!

To me, I find it is important to treat each horse and human as an individual. We give the list of rules and over and above board charges with the contract. Once they sign the contract, they are expected to follow the rules. I am not strict at the beginning, but as time goes on, I tend to remind a lot more.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

My cross ties are single pipe rail on 3 sides they are 10x10, I also have safe ties for horses that won't stand cross tied in them. They are very open, and not slick at all. There is no reason a horse can not stand tied in my wash racks...

If they have to stay in their stalls , then yes I have to clean their stalls with them in the stall. I think 85% of the barns do this.. your horse needs to DEAL WITH THIS. Private space? THIS IS A HORSE. I also tack and groom in my stalls.. Not only is it convenient, it's cleaner. I prefer they poop in my stalls. Its not a rule that they groom and tack in their stalls.. but just saying.

I notice scrapes before they do too usually.. But do I want to hear them whine about it no! Did it bleed? No? then I don't care. Your horse is muddy? NOT MY PROBLEM. 

I keep my barn clean, my horse's are well fed and kept very well. I just can't believe they still find stuff to gripe about.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

MLS you have the right attitude and will be in business a long time. Clients will gladly give up their money for their horses to be in your care. Reputation means alot.

Dealing with the public isn't easy and when dealing with peoples animals, as well as the owners, not only is a certain amount of respect called for but a caring attitude as well. 

I've found when you throw it out there, it's usually returned :wink:


----------



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

I agree with starline that horses need to deal with having their stall cleaned with them in it. It rains a lot where I live, so they tend to stay in all day from time to time. I am not going to just not clean their stalls. I think they can deal with me picking out a pile or two with them in it.

If I charged more for board people complaining about little things, or leaving something out from time to time wouldn't bother me, but full board is only $250 and we are a small barn. I pretty much do everything by myself during the summer when I am not in college. It's really disrespectful in my opinion to complain about every little thing; especially when we take VERY good care of the horses for a very reasonable price.

If I notice a cut or something I will do something about it, but if I don't my boarders feel they need to tell me, and ask that I "keep an eye on it". Ummm it's a bug bite, I think it will be okay...


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Some more to addsorry if i post some that you already said)

Pick up poop piles in the arena even if they did not come from your horse.

Post your contact information on your horses' stall. Give details about your horse, like what he eats or if he wear a blanket. Also list your vet and farrier #'s.

Dont borrow peoples gear without asking

Organize your horses supplements into daily servings so it's easy for barn workers to give your horse the corect amount

sweep up nails and hoof clipping after the farrier works on your horse

If you enter an arena where someone is riding and the gate is closed shut it behind you. The person may be on a young or green horse, and want the gate closed for safety reasons

If you pull jumps, barrels, poles, into the arena put them back after you are dont riding, not everyone want to ride around them.

Always sweep up dirt and rocks that fall on the floor after you pick out your horses' hooves.

If your barn has posted rules fallow them or there woudl be chaos.

Be considerate of other boarders, Dont gossip!

Never leave your horse unatended at the hot walker

If begginer riders are having a leson in the arena give them space

If the barn doesnt allowed dogs, then let it be, leave him at home

Use turn out areas considerately. dont put your horse out then dissapear. 

Dont hog the arena

Dont let your storage area out of control. If you dont have rom for empty feed bins, tack trunks, etc., keep them at home

Make sure your horse has all of its shots so he doesnt make other horses sick. Deworm him regulary or when the other boarders worm their horses

Dont allow your horse to spook other horses by galloping up behind them in the arena. Pass left shoulder to left shoulder. Call put "heads up over fence" when you want to jump a fence and there are alot of people in the arena.

Keep you blankets folded up on their racks, not in a heap outside your stall door.

If you ride on trails around the barn, walk when you leave or when you return to the barn

Dont leave your horse in the grooming crossties for hours, other people will want to use them too

The barn is not a playground. Dont run around with your friends like loones- save horseplay for elsewhere.

Dont feed or touch other peoples horses' unless you have permission. If you see a problem, alert the BO ASAP

Report facility problems to the BO; dont just assume the she knows about the leaky faucet of broken fence.

*DONT BE A KNOW IT ALL!!!!*


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

You cannot be a brick wall in a people business. Face it folks - boarding has very little to do with horses.

We have rules and I am fairly strict about those rules. Funny though how some of my boarders are even more strict than I am.

Horses ARE individuals and need to be treated as such. As fight or flight animals you cannot know their response to certain situations. If a horse is uncomfortable with me cleaning their stall, I will pop them in the cross tie. I would rather not get myself hurt or explain to a boarder why Blaze had a nervous break down. I do not expect every horse to react to every situation the same way. Even my own personal horses.

I clean stalls upon turnout every morning. My boarders clean up after themselves when they are handling their horse. I expect them to clean the alley, the wash rack, the round pen and the indoor arena. The rest the tractor takes care of.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

qtrhrsecrazy said:


> MLS you have the right attitude and will be in business a long time. Clients will gladly give up their money for their horses to be in your care. Reputation means alot.
> 
> Dealing with the public isn't easy and when dealing with peoples animals, as well as the owners, not only is a certain amount of respect called for but a caring attitude as well.
> 
> I've found when you throw it out there, it's usually returned :wink:


Thank you! I do try. We have a pretty good core group. We all hang out and go to shows, work cattle, trail ride, etc.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I understand all horses are different and will handle things differently but manners are manners! Its like standing for the farrier.. Its a must have! I do stalls after they are turned out and if there is an empty stall I try to put them in there but not because they don't like it.. I like my space too but if need be they better stand like gentlemen! None of that ears back butt turned to me business. If a horse has his butt turned to me, its gonna get taken off!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

All very valid points, and the reasons I no longer board horses. Can't stand dealing with the boarders. If I could have a barn full of horses that the owners simply mailed me a check for each month and they never showed up, that would be fine with me


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

This is one reason I LOVE my situation. I keep my girl at the barn owned by the woman who gave her to me. There are 4 horses total, her three and mine. I do all of the work in exchange for my horse, her board, feed, and hay. There are no other boarders, and if there's a problem, the only one to blame is myself! I feel more comfortable, being a first time horse mom, that I am there every day to clean stalls, feed, water, and clean the barn. I know how my girl is doing, and I always know where to find my stuff!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I expect my horse to have scratches or minor marks on her. But when she comes in from turnout missing a shoe or with a huge puncture wound, I expect the BO or stable hand to briefly check them as he/she brings them in and notice things like this and alert the owner and/or vet if necessary. It takes two seconds to look at their feet and make sure they have four shoes and no gaping wounds. 

We have boarders that preach to everyone about cleaning up after themselves and then their areas are a disaster. I don't doubt that running a facility is hard work. I don't think I would want to do it. And horse people are defintiely a special kind of crazy.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

I love your rules list! As a boarder myself, I try to follow all rules (and get nit-picky when others don't listen aka pick up after your horse!). My BO and I have a payment agreement, which I'm happy with. I also try and help out when I can for her. =]


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

A list of general rules is important, I feel especially in a place with different people are coming and going all the time.
Cleaning up after yourselves would probably be pretty high on my list, as a boarder even if you didnt make the mess it is only right to clean up the barn , sweep up hair , hay etc.. If you have limited time it makes it a pain to clean up others messes though.
At our barn it is a co-op which all the boarders help out with feeding , mucking of stalls , barn chores ,etc...it works out really well as you dont have to be there everyday to feed but you have a specific day and if you cant do it with enough notice someone is willing to fill in for you. I think that it keeps the cost of board down and it gives you interaction with all kinds of different horses. At the same time , if the other boarders horse is unruly that can be a pain. Manners in my horses is very important to me, I feel confident that if I am not there for the vet , farrier etc that they will behave well. Although one of my boys does not like needles at all and that is a hard situation and could be dangerous for others to handle him if the vet has to give him shots and my work schedule doesnt allow me to be at the barn at that time.
Also , I think no barn gossip is also a good rule to make sure is posted. I am sure that many fall prey to talking about someone elses riding ability or confidence issues or a certain way of training. A good rule of thumb is if it doesnt include me or my horses , I try to stay out of it unless of course I see something really dangerous I would have to speak my mind. I think that for the most part all horse owners have one goal , to enjoy their horses.
I give a lot of credit to all the BOs out there , I do not think I would want to run a boarding facility . I love the sign that says "My Barn , My Rules" I think that would be one of my first purchases if and when I ever have my own barn.

I also dont mind if someone using something of mine as long as it is being taken care of and is put back in its proper place. And they ask first. The only exception would have to be grooming tools , girths , etc...anything that has direct contact to the horse to help cut down on any skin issues.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Just a suggestion for fees, I actually asked my barn to give me a bill each month for board. My dad didn't appreciate listening to "well, board was $350, and worming was $12, and your horse damaged his stall $20, bafbjkag $10, hdhdnsms $20... hdgekcuen $10... <incoherent fast speaking> ...and you owe us $600." He's much happier seeing everything on paper (and doing the math himself). A few months ago they would tack my bill (and a few other boarder's) to our stalls or to the board by the office, and now they email it directly to my dad. I liked holding the bill in my hands and giving it to my dad, but the email is also effective because it doesn't give me the chance to forget that the dang envelope has been sitting in my car for a week. :lol:

I also really liked that when my horse was beat up in the field, both the BM and the owner's daughter texted me to let me know. BUT I will admit, sometimes I get a little annoyed when the barn tries to contact me and they give up after trying my cell once, (when I told them to call the house as I'm more reliable on the land line) and then b*tch to me when they finally get ahold of me. I think it's a good idea to ask boarders WHICH NUMBER they can be easily contacted by.

As for the poo thing, I agree that if your horse craps, pick it up, but not if you come across another pile of poo that isn't yours. I get kind of annoyed sometimes when I'm asked to help out with turning out horses as well. If I was getting a sweet deal on board, sure, I'd work my butt off to compensate, but I'm paying full board so if you want my serious help, chop off some of that fee. 

While I'm all fired up I might as well add this, BOs, I HATE it when my kid friends and I are taken advantage of for working for free. So many barns I've been to, the adults just automatically order us around and take advantage of us. The BM actually owes me $50 and HAS owed it to me since May, (so do the BOs but they trailered my horse a mile down the road for free so I havem't said anything in a while) and everytime I ask her about it she says "I don't have it right now." Okay, nice new shirt. And I like your new $5000 horse too. Just because I'm a kid doesn't mean I don't deserve to be paid.

Sorry. That last thing just makes me so mad. I gaurentee if I were 21+ it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Kerplop - Man I feel your pain. I'm mid 20's and I remember all too well the slavery I subjected myself too.. I used to clean stalls and do all the goodies and made less than minimum wage ($5hour). I eventually told them I wasn't their illegal migrant worker (I used a more racially charged slur being a youngin) and now they are coming to me to work with thier horses. ) Now I tell old people what to do.. lol jk.

I have people who doubt my ability because of my age but then run to me when thier horse bucks them off. You will get your turn one day )


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

At the barn where I used to board my horses one of the ladies would leave her kids locked in the club house. She would go on a trail ride and leave her 10 year old son, his friends, her toddler, and her dog locked in the club house for hours. Everytime I would try to go in to use the restroom the toddler would run to me yelling "mommy!" and jump all over me. I eventually left a very rude note on the dry erase board that she wasn't being a responsible parent and needed to hire a babysitter if she couldn't watch over her kids.

I boarded at place where you had to take care of your own horses, all the barn manager did was take care of the facilities (it was a barn on an air force base). I think its crazy that someone wouldn't clean their own horses stall lol.

One of my geldings who I recently brought was apparently running the mares who were in heat and I actually had complaints turned in about me and was told I had to do something about my gelding. Well wth was I supposed to do? Stand out in the pasture and tell him he was a bad boy for getting excited over some ladies? Maybe I should have turned in complaints about their horses "winking" at mine. It's not like my gelding was hurting their mares - it was the opposite actually and I never complained about his numerous cuts. I took a picture of my boy with a pimp hat on and posted it on my tack door


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL andysgagirl! LOVE IT! 

mls, I think you are doing a great job and I would pay you monthly to board at your facitily. 

~~

Ahhhhhhhhh, *ooom ba baaaa* I have to take a few deep breaths before I post or I will end up saying things I don't want to.

Alright, I worked at a very nice Eventing/Fox Hunting barn for 2/3 years as a working student in exchange for lessons and free board - and I learnt allot from the very knowledgeable, experienced BM who ran the place - and who ran it very well. Horses always came first, I had to follow strict rules *because we are there for the boarders and the horses*, not the other way around.

I turned 30 horses out every A.M, cleaned 30 stalls, filled 30 grain buckets with each indavidual horses specific feeding instructions, cleaned and filled up 30 buckets and brought 30 horses in. That also included holding horses for the Farrier, Vet. That also included tacking and grooming horses for the Fox Hunters, and even worked and exercised horses.

That also included cleaning the Fox Hounds Pens every A.M and P.M, and cleaning all 3 arena's *Indoor and 2 Outdoor* and setting up for shows and comps. Putting Fly Sheets On, Fly Masks On and taking them off. That also included changing winter blankets in accordance to the weather from Heavy Weights to Medium Weights to Light Weights.

I've delt with many choking, colicing, blood gushing, shoes thrown - most of the time little boo boo's would pop up out of the blue and I woud put ointment on it and write it on the white board for all boarders to see. If it was a serious wound, then the BO would be notified, the owner would be contacted and the vet would be paged to get his butt out right away - or Farrier notified of a thrown shoe and an appointment would be made.

We had to count shoes, we had to look over the body before turn out and before they went into their stall at night. If anything was amis, the owners were contacted, and the vet if need be. 

If a horse was dangerous - striking or rearing or doing anything in any way that would put I or other handlers in danger, we were to do what we could to stay safe. Meaning, back off, get out of the way, or using our body language or voice to deter the horse. Absolutely NO hitting, striking or going at the horse was permitted. We could swing the lead rope around us but never was it to touch the horse. 

Not our responsibillity to discipline the horse, it was our responsibility to make sure the horse was taken care of us we stay safe. 

If the horse wouldn't stand still while in cross ties, in the washbay or while the Farrier or Vet was working on the horse - it was not our place to discipline the horse at all. We were to do our best to get the job done, but it was not our place to train the horse.

No one, hits my horse - and I would never hit anyone elses horse. 

I've had horses bite at me, I've had horses rear, I've had horses not want to be caught to be brought in at night. I've had horses turn their butts at me and all the games in the book, but we *us working students* were taught to read body language and get out of situations before they got worse. We were taught to use our body language and our voices to deal with situations, so that no horse was hit or striked at, while we remained safe. 

Absolutely no one has the right to hit anyone's horse - period. I don't give a hoot if you are the BM or BO - if you think you have the audacity to strike someone's horse, you shouldn't be in business - no matter how dangerous the horse is. 

~~~

Now that I am a boarder, I am paying the BM/BO my money to not only take care of my horse, but to use the facitilites. I am very respectful of the place and the people around me. I clean up after my horse when we use the cross ties or the washbay, but aside from that - that's not my job.

If my horse poops in the arena, it's not my job to clean it up. If my horse poops in the yard while waiting for the Hunt to leave the property, not my job to clean it up. Tough Titty Said The Kitty. 

If my horse paces or paws while in the cross ties - get over it. If my horse paces or wont stand still for the Farrier or the Vet - get over it and deal with it. That's what I am paying you for. 

You don't like how my horse behaves, that's not my problem. My horse and I get along great, I am quite happy with how he is - that's all that matters to me. Your opinion of how my horse beahves while in cross ties has no matter to me. I'm not paying you for your opinion on my horses personallity, I'm not paying you for your opinion on how my horse behaves - I'm paying you to make sure he is well taken care of, and to use the facitlity. 

Pull up your Big Girl Panties and deal with it. That's your job. That's the position you put yourself into. I'm not the WAHmbulance, I don't want to hear it. 

I am clean, I make sure my tack space is well organized and in it's delegated space. I clean up after my horse and I after we are done with grooming and tacking up in the cross ties. I make sure my halter is hanging up. I make sure lights are off and gates are closed and I stay out of people's way. I notify the BO/BM of any appointments I make, I notify them of any friends coming to ride with me and make sure wavers are signed and I notify of when my horse and I leave the property for shows/comps. My board is paid on time.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Well said, MIEventer


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

MIEventer... How much is your board and how much was board when you worked there?

All I have to say is, I will brush your horse's tail with a tooth brush if thats what someone is paying me to do. At $325 for full care board that includes trimming and worming at a clean facility like mine is unheard of. Do I beat horses in my care? Absolutely not.. But if a boarders horse bites me out of no where while I'm leading it to its paddock they are going to get punched or smacked HARD with the whip (if I happen to have one) on the neck. If the horse is a butthole for the farrier, hold him yourself or pay me for it. If you horse strikes me while I'm holding him for the farrier, I will smack the horse on the leg with a whip. I'm talking about MALACIOUS and DANGEROUS behavior. I don't make a habit of disciplining horse's and not get paid for it.. If its a repeated be havior then the owner needs to fix it or leave. If a horse dances in the washrack.. I don't care, but if he breaks my cross ties be prepared to pay for it. People that do otherwise are putting other people in harms way and shouldn't be horse owners. All my boarders know this before they board at my facility..


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Where I used to board, before I moved to my property was quite good. I still get my lessons there too.
Its a very small barn. About 12 boarders. All teenagers or young adults. The 2 ladies who run the barn are quite nice and deal with each horse on an individual basis.
They understand that every horse is different and as such, need to be dealt with differently.
They will patiently hold the horse for the farrier, worm the horse who hates being wormed and _discipline horses._ By discipline, I mean GRR and Yell at the horse. And if its being a ****-head, back it up, tug on the lead rope, and if worst comes to worst, hit it on the shoulder. NO, they don't use excessive force, and we are taught to get ourselves out of situations like that. BUT if the horse is not behaving and you've tried everything, they will let you hit the horse. BUT if they think your being cruel or hitting it too much, they will evict you.
Late board is acceptable, provided you notify and tell them when you will be paying it. They understand too, that people can lose their jobs and will happily board your horse for a 2 week period until you work something out with them.
You get what you pay for. So if you pay for full board and care, you'll get full board and care and your horse will be looked after. If you pay for just board, you get just board.
They notify you when your horse is hurt, they call the vet, they are quite good.
And they are the bestest kindest instructors ever. They are like my family.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Gidji said:


> Where I used to board, before I moved to my property was quite good. I still get my lessons there too.
> Its a very small barn. About 12 boarders. All teenagers or young adults. The 2 ladies who run the barn are quite nice and deal with each horse on an individual basis.
> They understand that every horse is different and as such, need to be dealt with differently.
> They will patiently hold the horse for the farrier, worm the horse who hates being wormed and _discipline horses._ By discipline, I mean GRR and Yell at the horse. And if its being a ****-head, back it up, tug on the lead rope, and if worst comes to worst, hit it on the shoulder. NO, they don't use excessive force, and we are taught to get ourselves out of situations like that. BUT if the horse is not behaving and you've tried everything, they will let you hit the horse. BUT if they think your being cruel or hitting it too much, they will evict you.
> Late board is acceptable, provided you notify and tell them when you will be paying it. They understand too, that people can lose their jobs and will happily board your horse for a 2 week period until you work something out with them.


Exactly. A notice would be nice.. or some board is better than none!


----------

